# [present tense] + [partitive]



## Gavril

Iltaa/Päivää,

If I want to translate

(1)_ I brush my teeth daily
_(2)_ I used to brush my teeth daily
_(3)_ I am brushing my teeth, currently
_(4)_ I was brushing my teeth at that time_

Would I use the partitive _hampaita _for _teeth_ in all four cases?

K


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

No, you would say:

1. _Pesen hampaani (informally: hampaat) päivittäin / joka päivä._
- Please note that we usually "wash" our teeth instead of "brushing" them.
2. _Ennen pesin hampaani joka päivä.
3. Pesen juuri hampaitani. / Olen juuri pesemässä hampaitani.
4. Pesin hampaitani silloin / siihen aikaan.
_


----------



## Gavril

One other thing I'd like to clarify -- would the following sentences take the partitive or accusative?

_Koulutan koirat / koiria. _(= olen ammattilainen koirankouluttaja)

_Näetkö nuo voimalat? Valvon voimalat / voimalia työkseni._ (= noiden voimalien valvominen kuuluu työhöni)

Kiitos


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

_Koulutan koiria_ is correct if you are a professional. _Koulutan koirat_ is correct if the reference is to a specific number of dogs (= I'll train *the* dogs.)

_Näetkö nuo voimalat_ is right. _Valvon voima*loita* työkseni_ is correct.

GOM


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> _Koulutan koiria_ is correct if you are a professional. _Koulutan koirat_ is correct if the reference is to a specific number of dogs (= I'll train *the* dogs.)
> 
> _Näetkö nuo voimalat_ is right. _Valvon voima*loita* työkseni_ is correct.
> 
> GOM



OK, I think I need to correct my understanding further. What about the following examples?

_Joka yö, sammutan valon / valoa sen ennen kuin menen nukkumaan._

_Joka yö, sammutan kodin valot / kodin valoja_ _sen ennen kuin menen nukkumaan._

_Pidän lukemisesta. Luen kirjat / kirjoja päivittäin_. (= lopetan niiden lukemisen)

_Luen kirjat / kirjoja_ _päivittäin. _(= luen, mutten vältämättä lopeta niitä) 

_Hoitaa hyvin kasvejaan _: _kastelee niitä / ne päivittäin._

Kiitos taas ajastasi


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

"_Joka yö, sammutan valon / valoa sen ennen kuin menen  nukkumaan."
_
The comma is incorrect in Finnish_. _I don't understand why you say "sen" in the sentence. It is common to use the plural 'valot' even if there is only one lamp. 'Valon' isn't wrong, though. 'Lamput' indicates that there is more than one lamp which you switch off._ 

Sammutan valot/lampun/lamput joka yö ennen kuin menen nukkumaan.

"__Joka yö, sammutan kodin valot / kodin valoja_ _sen ennen  kuin menen nukkumaan."

_Again, 'sen' is wrong. I have no idea what you mean by it. The comma is wrong, too. _Joka yö_ can be at the beginning but I would normally place it later in the sentence. Both 'valot' and 'valoja' are grammatical but 'valoja' conveys the rather odd notion that you switch off only some of the lights in the house and leave some lights on for the night.

_Sammutan kodin valot joka yö ennen kuin menen nukkumaan._

"_Pidän lukemisesta. Luen kirjat / kirjoja päivittäin_. (=  lopetan niiden lukemisen)"

You mean: "Luen ne loppuun." "Lopetan kirjojen lukemisen" means that you will give up reading books for good. You'll never read another book in your life! 'Kirjat' is wrong here. You would use it in the extremely odd case that you read the same books every day. Anyone doing that would probably end up in a mental hospital! Even though you finish the books, the partitive case is used because you cannot possibly finish reading all the books in the world. You only finish reading some books.

Therefore, it is impossible to infer from the sentence below whether you read everything there is in the books or just part of what they contain. In that sense, the Finnish sentence is ambiguous.

_Pidän lukemisesta. Luen kirjoja päivittäin._

"_Luen kirjat / kirjoja_ _päivittäin. _(= luen, mutten  vältämättä lopeta niitä)"

As explained above.

"_Hoitaa hyvin kasvejaan _: _kastelee niitä / ne  päivittäin."

_If you want a definition of what 'hoitaa hyvin' means, 'kastella' must be used:

_Hoitaa hyvin kasvejaan: kastella ne joka päivä / päivittäin.

_I wouldn't say 'niitä' is wrong in the sentence, though. My preference would be 'ne'.

GOM


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> "_Joka yö, sammutan valon / valoa sen ennen kuin menen  nukkumaan."
> _
> The comma is incorrect in Finnish_. _I don't understand why you say "sen" in the sentence. It is common to use the plural 'valot' even if there is only one lamp. 'Valon' isn't wrong, though. 'Lamput' indicates that there is more than one lamp which you switch off._
> 
> Sammutan valot/lampun/lamput joka yö ennen kuin menen nukkumaan.
> 
> "__Joka yö, sammutan kodin valot / kodin valoja_ _sen ennen  kuin menen nukkumaan."
> 
> _Again, 'sen' is wrong. I have no idea what you mean by it. The comma is wrong, too. _Joka yö_ can be at the beginning but I would normally place it later in the sentence. Both 'valot' and 'valoja' are grammatical but 'valoja' conveys the rather odd notion that you switch off only some of the lights in the house and leave some lights on for the night.



_sen ennen kuin (tapahtui X) _probably comes from one of the unreliable online dictionaries I used to use. Even though I've stopped using them, some of their incorrect/misleading information persists in my memory.



> "_Hoitaa hyvin kasvejaan _: _kastelee niitä / ne  päivittäin."
> 
> _If you want a definition of what 'hoitaa hyvin' means, 'kastella' must be used:



I meant _Hän hoitaa hyvin kasvejaan_; do you have to include _Hän _to express this meaning?

Huomasin juuri, että suomella on nyt oma keskustelupalsta -- jippii!


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

"I meant _Hän hoitaa hyvin kasvejaan_; do you have to include _Hän  _to express this meaning?"

Yes, _hän_ is needed in the third person. I thought _hoitaa_ was meant to be an infinitive.
_Hän hoitaa hyvin kasvejaan: kaste*lee* ne joka päivä._

GOM


----------

